# NEXT WEDNESDAY - 5th August SolenTTeers - [email protected]



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The long awaited return of the SolenTTeers. This is a casual meet and everyone is welcome to join in at 7:30pm on Wednesday 5th August at the Flower Pots Pub, Cheriton -Curry is not compulsory.

(see http://www.flowerpots.f2s.com/ - post code SO24 0QQ )



> Wednesday evening is curry night with a genuine Punjabi cook.
> 
> Please note that there are no credit card facilities on the site.


Please post below if interested in joining in.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Richard, count me and Michelle in please and let us know where we plan to meet up (or if we are meeting at the Pots) 

Great food if I remember rightly


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, go on then, I'll pop down after work...


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Yep, should make a nice change to head south again

Mervyn


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok for 1st timers to attend? I am actually a part time solentTTer as I spend a bit of time in Southampton.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

colster said:


> Ok for 1st timers to attend? I am actually a part time solentTTer as I spend a bit of time in Southampton.


Richard (Mighty Tee) is on holiday at the moment , he has seen your post and has just text me and asked me to post up to say , you are more tham welcome to join them 

Mark


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks Mark for replying on my behalf.



colster said:


> Ok for 1st timers to attend? I am actually a part time solentTTer as I spend a bit of time in Southampton.


Just to reiterate, everyone welcome regardless of whether they are TTOC members or not (or indeed driving a TT or not).

Cheers Richard


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

May be there not sure of work commitments


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Richard, long time no see. I will see if I can make this.

Cheers, John


----------



## Simon QS (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Rich, I'll try and get their too, depends on work. Give you a definite yes or no nearer the time.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Would love to come to this, but it is only a day or two before I go off on Holiday, so may struggle.

I will confirm closer to the time if that is OK.

Hopefully see you there,


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

IainJB said:


> Would love to come to this, but it is only a day or two before I go off on Holiday, so may struggle.
> 
> I will confirm closer to the time if that is OK.
> 
> Hopefully see you there,


No Problem, if you are pushed for time just pop over for a pint.


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

New to this site but live close by so we may pop over in the 225 roadster


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Bump!

Hopefully summer will be here by then. A nice opportunity to show off your cars


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi will see you there. Neil


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

mighTy Tee said:


> Bump!
> 
> Hopefully summer will be here by then. A nice opportunity to show off your cars


Does that mean I have to clean mine beforehand? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mack The Knife said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Bump!
> ...


Not at all, mine hasnt been washed for 2 weeks.

Provisional forecast for next Wednesday looks good... Fingers crossed.


----------



## maxpaul (Jul 1, 2009)

We will be there in the roadster if the turbo has been fitted and remap done in time
If not will be there in the Porsche

Paul and Kay


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Richard,

We meeting up somewhere else or just intending on meeting there?

Not washing the car as I can't be bothered :lol:

Might have convinced Digi to come too - the food might have had something to do with it though....


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Guy - I was planning to meet there. Will be good to see Digi again. Like you car is filthy, but I will probably give it a quick wash about Monday. It certainly wont be immaculate....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Might be there not sure there as the TT is still being fixed, but will be worth it in the end


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

OK Richard et al, see you all at the pub about 7:30.

I'll be the one eating crisps :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Looking good for tomorrow 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry can't make it as Jeanette is in Milton Keynes at a meeting and I have the 
niece and nephew down as well as my own two delights sorry


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

robokn said:


> Sorry can't make it as Jeanette is in Milton Keynes at a meeting and I have the
> niece and nephew down as well as my own two delights sorry


That's a pity, was hoping to see how good a job they have done on your motor....

Hopefully next time? (if we do another)


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> Looking good for tomorrow 8)


In terms of the weather - no

In terms of me being hungry - yes

In terms of bringing the wife - no

In terms of needing to get out - definitely!

See you all there 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good for tomorrow 8)
> ...


You need to read the optimistic forecast. The sun will shine....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would be there but it clashes with the North East Monthly meeing :wink:


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

I won't be able to make it I'm afraid. As it turns out I'm not in Hampshire this week as originally thought....I'd have to leave ridiculously early to make it for dinner.

I'll keep an eye out thought for more meets though and hopefully make one some time soon.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

mighTy Tee said:


> The sun will shine....


Well I'll be! It is sunny.....

BURN HIM - HE'S A WITCH!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting this :wink:

Excellent evening.

Convivial company, wonderful weather, fantastic food.

Good collection of cars too!

Thanks Richard - superbly organised.


----------



## ScoTTish (Jun 26, 2008)

Just back from Holiday - can I also add my thanks Richard for a great night.

See you all again soon I hope.


----------

